# Error Bringing up Eth0

## nahtan

Hello !

I just got around to installing Gentoo using that stage 3 on 1 guide floating around the tips and tricks forum, but I get a rather unusual error on starting up eth0

```

 * Starting eth0

 *     adsl does not support the required function provides

 *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed

 *     arping does not support the required function provides

 *     bonding does not support the required function provides

 *     bridge does not support the required function provides

 *     dhclient does not support the required function provides

 *     dhcpcd does not support the required function provides

 *     essidnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     ifconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     ifplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     ipppd does not support the required function provides

 *     iproute2 does not support the required function provides

 *     iptunnel does not support the required function check_installed

 *     iwconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     macchanger does not support the required function check_installed

 *     macnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     netplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     pppd does not support the required function provides

 *     pump does not support the required function provides

 *     rename does not support the required function check_installed

 *     system does not support the required function check_installed

 *     tuntap does not support the required function provides

 *     udhcpc does not support the required function provides

 *     vlan does not support the required function provides

 *     wpa_supplicant does not support the required function provides

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

I've gone through my kernel and made sure all the required things were there, proper drivers are built in too.

This also happens when someone tries to log on (or adding a user)

```

configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)

```

Does anyone know what is happening ? Even ifconfig brings up no devices (not even a loopback device !!!)

----------

## smerf

use ifconfig -a to see all devices, even those that are down. it looks like problem with gentoo configuration, not with hardware/kernel issue. could you post some related configuration files from /etc/conf.d/?

----------

## UberLord

 *nahtan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Starting eth0
> ...

 

You upgraded baselayout without updating net.lo and/or net.eth0 is not a symlink to net.lo

----------

## nahtan

Don't worry, all fixed now =D

Thanks for the replies.

----------

## crocop

I have the same problem and after doing 

```

env-update
```

and 

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

it's all the same. What am I doing wrong?

----------

## DeviantOne

It's quite simple, you have to do " etc-update " and NOT " env-update"

blah... i've had the same problem once, and personally, i was soo fucking angry that I almost smashed my keyboard to pieces. (fortunately i have tought of etc-update before I could do that). 

btw.. you should also check, that ur /etc/init.d/net.ethX is linked to /etc/init.d/net.lo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## abacker

I had this same problem.  I updated all the files it told me, but I didn't do the *last* step in the install notes.  Copy-paste-run and things mostly work now  :Smile: 

 * WARNING: You have older net.eth* files in //etc/init.d/

 * They need to be converted to symlinks to net.lo.  If you haven't

 * made personal changes to those files, you can update with the

 * following command:

 *

*   # /bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.eth* | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo

Just makes the links for you, but  :Smile: 

- Andrew

----------

